# How do I start showing bettas?



## legacyxboo (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello everyone! I've had bettas for a little over a year and now I'm looking to expand my knowledge and try something new like showing :-D The problem is that I know very little about it and have no clue how to get started. I don't know to much about the rules or where to find local shows. I live in upstate South Carolina, im sure that there are not to many betta shows in my area but I rodeo so I am used to traveling for competition, though I would prefer to not drive 3 or 4 plus hours while I am just getting stated. Im currently looking into getting a show quality betta without having to pay some ridiculous shipping price. Does anyone know any local breeders in my area or at least a high quality fish store?
Any other newbie information you could share with me would be great!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Betta Shop in MN ships. They have really nice quality HMPK's. I think you have to breed your own to show in most of the categories but I think they have a store bought section.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice to meet a fellow horse person that is also into better showing  I have been training/ showing horses since I was in my teens and have "been there done that" so now I would like to show betta as well. I have done about 30+ hours of research on it and just scratched the surface lol I'm sure we can learn together lol Im in NJ so i'll have to ship my fish out to shows as far as I can see, there are no NJ better shows


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you have a FaceBook account, check for betta groups on there. California Betta Society is an example, they specialize in showing and betta breeding, same with similar groups. The IBC "International Betta Congress," has a website, if you become a member you'll get access to information about showing. There is much more to be explained but this is just a quick write up since I'm in a bit of a rush, pm me if you have any questions! I'd be happy to send you links too!


----------



## legacyxboo (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone! SusieG, its so nice to see that other people share multiple of your interest! When you say "ship your fish out to shows" does that mean you go to the show as well or you ship your fish and someone takes over from there? And litelboyblu I have heard of the IBC but from what I can tell all of the shows are further away then what I would like. So far I haven't found any facebook groups but maybe someone could point me in the direction of a south eastern state group?


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I live in NJ and as far as I know, no shows around. I will ship my fish to the show ( well who ever is in charge of that will bring all the shipped in fish to they show ) and they will be handled by the show comity and when done showing, shipped back to you


----------

